# Canon EF 85mm f/1.8 OR Canon EF 50mm f/1.4



## lilGMoney (Oct 15, 2007)

I have an XTi and was wondering which one is better. In terms of quality, light, (for portraits), etcetera.

What is they key difference? Which would you chose?


----------



## EOS_JD (Oct 15, 2007)

Differences - 

50mm is obviously 2/3 stop faster
50mm has a wider field of view
85mm can be long on a crop camera like the XTi. Unless you have plenty of room, all you'll get is a head and shoulders portrait.
Because of the longer focal length, shooting the same subject at the same subject distance, the 85 will have a nicer bokeh.

Both are very sharp.

What sort of portraiture work do you envisage doing?


----------



## usayit (Oct 15, 2007)

I like the 85mm f/1.8 on a full frame so my vote is for the 50mm f/1.4 on a cropped sensor.    Either lens is good all around and very sharp.  I have both and do use both frequently.

But

As EOS_JD mentioned, it depends on the type of portraits you want to take.


----------



## sabbath999 (Oct 15, 2007)

Both


----------



## lilGMoney (Oct 15, 2007)

Ah, just regular old' fashioned family portraits.

Perhaps some landscape.


----------



## EOS_JD (Oct 16, 2007)

lilGMoney said:


> Ah, just regular old' fashioned family portraits.
> 
> Perhaps some landscape.


 
Do you have any lenses? If so, set it to 50mm and check the field of view..... Then if you can set it to 85mm and check the field of view......

That will give yu an idea for composition. As you'll see the 85mm is pretty long on a crop body.

Both are indeed excellent lenses. I own both and use them for different scenarios.


----------



## keith204 (Oct 16, 2007)

how about the 85mm f/1.8 and the 50mm f/1.8

the 50mm f/1.8 is only like 79 bucks, and super.


----------



## lilGMoney (Oct 17, 2007)

Yes, but the 50mm f/1.4 is of much better quality.

And aesthetically superior.


----------



## EOS_JD (Oct 17, 2007)

keith204 said:


> how about the 85mm f/1.8 and the 50mm f/1.8
> 
> the 50mm f/1.8 is only like 79 bucks, and super.


 
50 1.8 is a very sharp lens but is not up to tough use. It's poorly built and is slower to AF than the 50 f1.4. 

The 50 1.4 is also 2/3 stop faster which does help in low light and the bokeh is nicer.


----------



## usayit (Oct 17, 2007)

But honestly... an amateur on a budget can be totally happy with the 50mm f1.8 in terms of image quality.  Build wise... I wouldn't rank build as high on the must have list if the lens is not used commercially. 

It all depends on just how much you are willing to stretch your bank account... look at yourself and be reasonable... the 50mm f1.8 is more than good enough for 90% of the hobbiests out there.  It is cheap enough that there is no good reaon not to have one to accompany whatever medium zoom you choose.

If low-light photography is what you want... dump the Canon stuff and get a Leica M8 with 35mm summilux and 50mm noctilux.  Now you can walk around and shoot by candlelight all day long but you'll be over $10,000 under....  so where do you want to stop.


----------



## EOS_JD (Oct 17, 2007)

Very true USA but the question was asked about the 85/1.8 and 50/1.4 so budget wise he must have considered the price.

Sure the 50 1.8 is a nice lens. No doubting its qualities but the 1.4 is better in just about every respect.


----------



## The Phototron (Oct 17, 2007)

usayit said:


> But honestly... an amateur on a budget can be totally happy with the 50mm f1.8 in terms of image quality.  Build wise... I wouldn't rank build as high on the must have list if the lens is not used commercially.
> 
> It all depends on just how much you are willing to stretch your bank account... look at yourself and be reasonable... the 50mm f1.8 is more than good enough for 90% of the hobbiests out there.  It is cheap enough that there is no good reaon not to have one to accompany whatever medium zoom you choose.
> 
> If low-light photography is what you want... dump the Canon stuff and get a Leica M8 with 35mm summilux and 50mm noctilux.  Now you can walk around and shoot by candlelight all day long but you'll be over $10,000 under....  so where do you want to stop.


Haha, you know how unreasonable it is for people to ask others to be reasonable about their material impulsions?!

People are never NEVER satisfy with just necessities.


----------



## usayit (Oct 17, 2007)

The Phototron said:


> People are never NEVER satisfy with just necessities.



Hehehe... tell me about it!  I've got a whole cabinet of camera stuff (old and new) and none of it I deem a necessity... hehehe lol  

However... I do try to be objective when giving advice to others.


----------



## Sideburns (Oct 17, 2007)

I'll say the 50, because on a crop sensor, it's a much more usable length.  MUCH.  Plus, it's faster...trust me...faster is always better


----------

